# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  Robotics And 3D Printing to Drive Forward a Software and Supervisor Economy

## Brian_Krassenstein

As robotics and 3D printers begin taking thousands of jobs, this does not have to be as devastating as many make it out to be.  Where manufacturing and service jobs are lost, Supervisor and software development jobs will be gained.  Ultimately prices will be driven down for almost every good and service out there, making the economy stronger, creating even more jobs, and bringing forth a new, stronger economic paradigm:
http://3dprint.com/2249/3d-printing-robotics-economy/
That's my opinion at least in the article I just published above.  Please feel free to counter my opinion or add to it.

----------


## Maggie

Great article, well written.  I would agree with you for the most part.  I think people are underestimating the positive effect these new advances will have on the jobs market.  There will be millions of jobs created, however they will be skilled jobs vs. the unskilled labor that is being lost.  Those without a skill will need to find one quick, and that can cost money.  It will be interesting t see how things play out for sure.

----------

